# alias in bash_profile auch per ssh nutzen?



## Klein0r (28. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, meine bash_profile Settings teilweise mit in die Remote Session (SSH) zu übernehmen? Ich habe mir da z.B. eine ganze Reihe aliases für alles Mögliche angelegt, welche dann natürlich nicht bekannt sind.

Oder anders: Gibt es eine schöne Stelle wo man immer eine Reihe von Befehlen ausführen kann, wenn die SSH-Verbindung erfolgreich aufgebaut wurde?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. März 2014)

Hi,

ich habe es so gelöst:

In der .bashrc

```
#!/bin/bash
# load aliases
if [[ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]]; then
        . ~/.bash_aliases
fi
```

in der .bash_aliases

```
#!/bin/bash

alias ls="ls $LS_OPTIONS"
alias ip_stats='iptables -nvL AMPLIFY; iptables -nvL IPSEC'
```

Somit werden die aliase auch per ssh geladen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Klein0r (28. März 2014)

Hey Danke, sehr cool!

Zumal man so auch noch aliases in der bash_profile pflegen kann, die man wirklich nur lokal braucht


----------

